#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Bitte Bericht nach Knie OP übersetzen >

## Anonymisiert

Operation linkes Kniegelenk am 29.09.2011
Diagnosen: Narbenstrang über Außenmeniskusvorderhorn
Hoffahypertrophie
Knorpelulcus III.Grades ventrale Femurkondyle
Therapie:
Athroskopie
Resektion des Narbenstrangs
Partielle Hoffaresektion
Chondroabrasio mediale Femurkondyle 
Erneute vorstellung in der Klink erst am 20.10.11
Würde gerne wissen was mit meinem Knie los ist oder war.
Konnte zum Schluss nur noch mit großen Schmerzen laufen.
Treppenabwärts gehen  war auch  nicht mehr möglich.
Vielen Dank für eine Übersetzung des Befundes.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo 
Diagnosen:
Über die vordere Fläche des äußeren Meniscus verläuft eine Narbe. Unterhalb der Kniescheibe befindet sich ein Fettkörper, dieser ist vergrößert. Im vorderen Anteil des Oberschenkelfläche, die die Gelenkfläche zum Kniegelenk bildet, befindet sich ein deutlicher Knorpelschaden. 
Therapien:
Gelenkspiegelung mit Entfernung des Narbenstranges, teilweiser Entfernung des Fettkörpers, Glättung der Knorpelfläche. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## emily

Liebe  Christiane, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann habe ich mir die Narbe  vielleicht bei dem Sturz
vor zwei Jahren zugezogen.
Der Schmerz ist nach der OP jetzt erträglich geworden.
Das Knie läßt sich jedoch trotz Krankengymnastik
noch kaum beugen.
Werde ich wieder walken und wandern können?
Und handelt es sich bei Knorpelulcus III um fortgeschrittene 
Arthrose im Knie?
Liebe Grüsse
Emily

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Emily 
Bei dem Knorpelulcus handelt es sich um den beschriebenen Knorpelschaden der Gelenkfläche. Der ist tatsächlich bereits fortgeschritten. Bei einer Arhtrose sind aber auch die Meniscen abgerieben. Und zwar so weit, dass der Spalt zwischen den Gelenkflächen verschmälert ist. Typisch dafür ist der Anlaufschmerz, der unter Bewegung nachlässt und Knirschen/Knacken im Gelenk. 
Wandern ist eigentlich ein guter Sport bei Arhtrosen. Genauso wie Radfahren (auch auf dem Ergometer) und Schwimmen bzw Wassergymnastik. Wenn man mit Krankengymnastik nicht weiterkommt, sollte man nach der Ursache schauen. Evl kann man eine weitere Gelenkspiegelung vornehmen oder unter Narkose mobilisieren. Bei letzterem wirst du im Idealfall beweglicher, hast aber einige Tage Schmerzen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

